# rice and horses?



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Is rice bad for horses? Like wild rice that doesnt puff up. Im not talking large amounts, just in horse cookies, less than a tablespoonful at a time and ,ixed with oats and other cookie stuff... is that ok for them to eat? Ive never heard really anythiing about horses and rice so i thought id ask. I get to go see Dhom tomorrow!! im soo excited and i wanted to make him some cookies and saw the wild rice in the cabinet and thought maybe that would add some crunch to them and help keeping them from being too moist... any thoughts?


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think it's poisonous for them, since many feed manufacturers add RICE BRAN (the outer part of the rice grain) to the mixes. However, I would be careful about using small amounts, and after water has been added so the swelling of the grains wouldn't be an issue. 

I think it's just far cheaper to feed other ingredients in most cases, but I doubt it's actually harmful if treated as any other grain product should be (judiciously and slowly addded to the diet)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I just added them to the cookies i made today... not as a permanent part of diet. thanks


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I used to feed plain cooked rice, about 4 cups a day(measured before cooking)?


----------

